# Here's one for the long shot naysayers..



## alligood729 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't post the link, but my friend Paige Pearce from California shot a black tail today at 61 yards. Center punch....is that too far?


----------



## riskyb (Aug 17, 2014)

It's hard to post the link on dreams but I it is true you should prob take lessons ...lol

Congrats to the gentleman


----------



## MCNASTY (Aug 17, 2014)

If they will hold still long enough for an accurate range and feed calmly I say shoot em !!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 18, 2014)

Paige is a PSE pro shooter from California. World class shooter, in ASA, IBO, you name it....set a couple of world records this year as a matter of fact. She's like Kailey, she will out shoot 99% of us on here. 60 yards, piece of cake....


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 18, 2014)

One day my dream hunt would be a dall sheep archery hunt, I have talked to several guys who have killed them, they all say 40 is a close shot, more likely in the 60 to 80 yard range they told me, so I would say its all about the person behind the bow. With todays bows 60 yards isn't a problem


----------



## riskyb (Aug 18, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Paige is a PSE pro shooter from California. World class shooter, in ASA, IBO, you name it....set a couple of world records this year as a matter of fact. She's like Kailey, she will out shoot 99% of us on here. 60 yards, piece of cake....



that part i def wont dispute


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't take shots like that, but its not due to my ability to make a 60 yard shot. I just think that the extra couple of seconds could make a difference in the animals reaction. I would take the shot on a Elk or something of that nature, but a whitetail in Georgia? I will keep my shots at them under 35, preferably at about 18


----------



## The Fever (Aug 18, 2014)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I don't take shots like that, but its not due to my ability to make a 60 yard shot.



Ive always felt like this part of the statement is about as valuable as saying. Its not that I'm too short to dunk, I just don't like it. Or like buying a lambo and never going but five over the speed limit. Why would you spend so much money on something you wouldn't or couldn't use. Some will say that the quality allows you to do other things more effectively. For instance shoot out to 40 with a single pin. Again my first thought is that lambo, and you burning rubber up to 55mph. Then chilling as traffic goes by. 



I dont shoot past 35. Thats as good as I am with it with an adrenal rush.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 18, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Paige is a PSE pro shooter from California. World class shooter, in ASA, IBO, you name it....set a couple of world records this year as a matter of fact. She's like Kailey, she will out shoot 99% of us on here. 60 yards, piece of cake....



You can be the best shot in the world, but you can't control how the deer reacts after the shot...It may move naturally, or may react to the sound of the bow.. I think shooting at a deer that far is a big risk. Just my opinion, and I am probably in the minority.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 18, 2014)

Why did she shoot that far?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 18, 2014)

Because she can.....sorry, that's kinda a smart butt answer. Where she is, long distance shots are required sometimes. Like elk and mule deer, there is always that possiblity


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 18, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> You can be the best shot in the world, but you can't control how the deer reacts after the shot...It may move naturally, or may react to the sound of the bow.. I think shooting at a deer that far is a big risk. Just my opinion, and I am probably in the minority.



I'm in this boat with ya


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 18, 2014)

Western hunters play a different game all together than we do here.  When you are primarily spot and stalk style, you'd be doing good to get something inside of 40 yards.  Muley, antelope, elk, etc....are often shot at 60 yards out west.  Nothing unethical about it if you practice, IMO.  Those guys setup their bows for the wind, pick broadheads based on wind characteristics, etc...Just a different ballgame.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 18, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Because she can.....sorry, that's kinda a smart butt answer. Where she is, long distance shots are required sometimes. Like elk and mule deer, there is always that possiblity



That's about the lame, superficial answer I was half expecting. The other half was hoping for an answer that may make sense. 
Flinging an arrow at a LIVE, (not wounded), animal over 180 feet away, is a low percentage kill shot. Nothing anyone can do about that. 
Personal choice is fine in my book, more power to 'em. I just wonder why someone would make that choice.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> That's about the lame, superficial answer I was half expecting. The other half was hoping for an answer that may make sense.
> Flinging an arrow at a LIVE, (not wounded), animal over 180 feet away, is a low percentage kill shot. Nothing anyone can do about that.
> Personal choice is fine in my book, more power to 'em. I just wonder why someone would make that choice.



Have you ever been to the midwest, or California to hunt blacktail deer, mule deer, elk, or  anything? If you can't shoot and shoot well from 50-70 yards, you might as well not go. I know there are places that close shots might be the norm for those particular animals. I also know that just like Kris said, there are also places where that distance is the norm. Depends on the shooter I guess......and the situation. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot at one at 50 yards. But, it would have to be the perfect scenario, and that doesn't happen that often around here. I'd much rather have them at 18..........


----------



## watermedic (Aug 18, 2014)

You guys read up on our western counterparts!

60 yds is a very common mule deer and elk shot.

Not to mention pronghorn.


----------



## Trail Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

Have shot several between 40 -50 yds. Jumping the string does not seem to be an issue at those distances if your bow is quiet.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been to alberta on 2 spot and stalk mule deer hunts, my guide to me you better be able to shoot 50 to 60 yards, they don't seem to duck like a white tail, and they are a bigger target, it ant for everybody but that's the price you will pay hunting out west.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 18, 2014)

If you can't hit an elk's lungs at 60, you probably can't hit a whitetail's at 30.  Just saying.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 18, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> You can be the best shot in the world, but you can't control how the deer reacts after the shot...It may move naturally, or may react to the sound of the bow.. I think shooting at a deer that far is a big risk. Just my opinion, and I am probably in the minority.





Jim Thompson said:


> I'm in this boat with ya



That would make three of us.. And Yes I have been there and go every year. Muleys and Elk would be a different answer.. But We pass deer every year in the 50-65 yard range on Soybean and cut corn fields in Missouri and right here on Cobb County fields not because we can't get the arrow in the 10 ring because it is not worth the risk to us. At that distance a deer's reaction will determine if it is a kill shot not the hunter. A minimal-medium reaction by the animal and it is likely wounded and not recovered.. Congrats to her I'm sure she is proud but for me Getting close is most of the fun with archery Equip. no matter where I'm hunting...


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 18, 2014)

That's why they make a Ford and a Chevy, we can all chose what we like.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 18, 2014)

Let me say I had rather have one at 20 to 30 yards but if I got a giant mule deer at 60 yards and everything seems right I ant scared to take that shot.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 18, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> I can't post the link, but my friend Paige Pearce from California shot a black tail today at 61 yards. *Center punch....is that too far?*



Too far to impress me.  I'm impressed by the guys and gals who get close.  The closer you get, the more respect you get from me.  The longer the shots you take, the less impressed I am.

Is this supposed to convince the "naysayers" that 61 yard shots at deer are wise?  Or ethical?  Or recommended?  Nobody said a deer can't be punctured in such a way that it will die from that distance.

She's clearly a good archer.  And maybe that kill made her proud.  But you posted her accomplishment here to get a reaction from people who prefer to get close.  And my reaction is, the closer the shots you take, the more of a bowhunter you are.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 18, 2014)

Great shot from the young lady.  Not gonna please everyone around here.  What's OK?  28 yards? How about 22?  While we're at it, let's make it 14.  There you have it.  Everyone be great this year and get your quarry to 14 yards.  Fred Bear himself would be proud.  He should have never taken that shot at 60+ yards at a lion he harvested.  He would denounce it!


----------



## Headhunter68 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ability, the animal, the conditions, the situation, etc. There are allot of things that determine if a shot is "ethical". I'd wager that this person, given her abilities as Alligood described could make this shot under the right circumstances easier than quite a few hunters who dust off their bows the week before opening day and go hunting with a bow that's so out of tune the arrow is swapping ends as it flies at one of those 20 yard deer.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 18, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Too far to impress me.  I'm impressed by the guys and gals who get close.  The closer you get, the more respect you get from me.  The longer the shots you take, the less impressed I am.
> 
> Is this supposed to convince the "naysayers" that 61 yard shots at deer are wise?  Or ethical?  Or recommended?  Nobody said a deer can't be punctured in such a way that it will die from that distance.
> 
> She's clearly a good archer.  And maybe that kill made her proud.  But you posted her accomplishment here to get a reaction from people who prefer to get close.  And my reaction is, the closer the shots you take, the more of a bowhunter you are.



No, I did not. I prefer to get close, as close as possible. This isn't the first time she's made shots like that, and won't be the last. Just because she is an excellent target archer, doesn't mean that she can't be an excellent hunter. Many others too, make that same shot and further, because the game they hunt and the terrain demand it. And I'm quite sure, they don't give a rat's behind whether you or anybody else is impressed or not. I know I don't. I just find it interesting, that some folks insist on pushing what they feel is ethical on everybody else. Not that you are implying that, but it certainly has been made clear that long shots to some are a no-no. So be it, I can live with that. But the guys that insist on calling long shots "unethical" need to keep their ethics to themselves. Let the individual decide what is ethical for him/her. And that's bout all I got to say bout that....


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 18, 2014)

Headhunter68 said:


> Ability, the animal, the conditions, the situation, etc. There are allot of things that determine if a shot is "ethical". I'd wager that this person, given her abilities as Alligood described could make this shot under the right circumstances easier than quite a few hunters who dust off their bows the week before opening day and go hunting with a bow that's so out of tune the arrow is swapping ends as it flies at one of those 20 yard deer.



Bingo.....


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 18, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> No, I did not. I prefer to get close, as close as possible. This isn't the first time she's made shots like that, and won't be the last. Just because she is an excellent target archer, doesn't mean that she can't be an excellent hunter. Many others too, make that same shot and further, because the game they hunt and the terrain demand it. And I'm quite sure, they don't give a rat's behind whether you or anybody else is impressed or not. I know I don't. I just find it interesting, that some folks insist on pushing what they feel is ethical on everybody else. Not that you are implying that, but it certainly has been made clear that long shots to some are a no-no. So be it, I can live with that. But the guys that insist on calling long shots "unethical" need to keep their ethics to themselves. Let the individual decide what is ethical for him/her. And that's bout all I got to say bout that....



Why did you make your original post?


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 18, 2014)

I practice on my 3D pig at 70 yards regularly. And sometimes 80 to 90 yards. A few of the guys on here know I love long distance shooting and can shoot that far accurately too.

 I'm a pigs worst nightmare at 60 yards tomorrow if the shot presents itself. 

I have confidence in my shooting and accuracy at that distance. Some don't.  

Saw a video just the other day of some guys shooting coyotes at over 1000 yards with a rifle. I could never shoot that far, but I'm not judging them either. Happy hunting to all.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Why did you make your original post?



Because she is a friend of mine, and to defend her right to make the kind of shot that others won't or can't. Like I said in my last post, don't really care if others will try that shot, or don't like that shot. It's all about personal choice ain't it? You didn't have to reply to the thread, but you chose to, perfectly fine with me. and you stated that "the closer you are, the more bowhunter you are"...that's about as close minded as it gets. She much prefers close in shots, as do I and probably 100% of the rest of us. but to infer that she or others that can make those shots is less of a hunter  is ridiculous.  Maybe I worded the intro wrong....I'll try to be more politically correct on my next thread, whatever it should be....Oh wait....no I won't....


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 19, 2014)

I know for a FACT in sheep and goat country in the Canadian rockies, if you get closer than 30 yards from either one is like winning the mega millions ga, lottery, it can happen but not likely, guides will tell you be prepared to shoot 50 to 60 yards are save your money and stay home are bring a rifle. IF and I mean IF the conditions are right and the wind is calm most guys who hunt that country can make those shoots. Western hunting is a whole different animal than tree stand hunting around here, You better be physical ready and your shooting must be up to par.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 19, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Because she is a friend of mine, and to defend her right to make the kind of shot that others won't or can't. Like I said in my last post, don't really care if others will try that shot, or don't like that shot. It's all about personal choice ain't it? You didn't have to reply to the thread, but you chose to, perfectly fine with me. and you stated that "the closer you are, the more bowhunter you are"...that's about as close minded as it gets. She much prefers close in shots, as do I and probably 100% of the rest of us. but to infer that she or others that can make those shots is less of a hunter  is ridiculous.  Maybe I worded the intro wrong....I'll try to be more politically correct on my next thread, whatever it should be....Oh wait....no I won't....



Here's your original post:



alligood729 said:


> Here's one for the long shot naysayers..
> 
> I can't post the link, but my friend Paige Pearce from California shot a black tail today at 61 yards. Center punch....is that too far?



And here's my summary of our conversation:

alligood: My friend took a 61 yard shot at a deer and killed it.  All you "short shot" people, what do you think about that?

pneumo: Here's what I think about it...

alligood:  I don't give a rat's behind what you think.  You didn't have to reply to this.  You're view is about as close minded as it gets.  You need to keep your ethics to yourself.  Your view is ridiculous.

You made what you thought was a controversial post.  And you called out a specific category of people to weigh in on it.  Then you got all mad and downright rude when they did.

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Here's your original post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK! You right, I'm wrong. And I certainly didn't get mad, you wouldn't like me mad..... You win, carry on. Seems as tho you were the only one that got offended... Sorry you think I was rude, but the smiley faces should have been a hint. But since you won't agree that your statement about being less of a bowhunter for taking a long (in your opinion) shot, is ridiculous,I made my point. I'm glad I'm not that close minded. Have a great day! 
I'm done....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 19, 2014)

I kinda feel the same about 60 yard bow shots on animals the way I do about 700 yards rifle shots on animals


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anyone not advocating this 61 yard shot give me a clear answer on what short shot would be OK?  We've heard from one side saying that is too long, but those on that side have not said what is acceptable?


----------



## mauser64 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ha! Anybody can do that with today's equipment. What would impress me is if she was good enough to sneak up within 25 yards of the deer to take a shot.


----------



## Yelsewnllya1991 (Aug 19, 2014)

I won't shoot at any animal over 50 yards with a bow only because of my limited ability. To each his own. I think people should take any opportunity they feel comfortable with. I have a good friend who regularly  harvests animals out past 50 yards. I don't like shooting over  300yards with a rifle but every year people make long shots. Every single person is different with ability, luck, patience  and so forth.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Here's your original post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At least this isn't  a promotional thread talking about how great a certain broad head or certain bow  is that she used to make this shot....


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 19, 2014)

I find it more exciting to shoot one at 10-15 yds myself but whatever floats your boat is fine with me. Lob an arrow out there to 100 yds for all I care.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 19, 2014)

If you are skilled enough, shoot away, if not don't its that simple. In a kind of related subject. I guide rifle elk hunters in the fall in Colorado. My boss usually limits clients to 400-450 yards at most. One of my hunters told him that he was a great shot out to 700yds. So he told me to let him shoot if opportunity came around.Well long story short, he shot a bull standing still at 665 yards, the bull took off straight up the mountain, I ranged the bull at 687 and called it out to him. He hit him running at that distance and he tumbled down the mountain in a heap. When I was skinning the bull, both shots were only 4" apart. So if you can talk the talk, you better be able to walk the walk. I know that I witnessed a feat with a rifle that few will ever dream about, much less see.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> At least this isn't  a promotional thread talking about how great a certain broad head or certain bow  is that she used to make this shot....


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 19, 2014)

All I know is she was shooting a PSE.  Not sure of the head, probably a Bi-Polar.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 19, 2014)

*Tv*

Last week I saw a guy shoot a deer at over 80 yards. He had went to check his game camera and spotted a bedded deer at 100 yards +. He went behind his UTV got his bow and walked behind a bush. The deer kept looking at his UTV. He stalked to the right of the huge buck and finally shot it. Said he had practiced the shot many times.


----------



## Fulldraw 64 (Aug 19, 2014)

I like em in close. But I have no problem w hunters taking that shot. As long as your confident at the given yardage and right situation.  I know that's how it is out there if your going to be successful a lot. I've shot a few hogs at 50 + and to be honest I think a hog reacts less at that far. But for me and deer 40 or less. 30 or less is ideal. To each his own. No worse feeling than wounded animal. It will make you sick and make you think before every shot you take after that, if you have respect for the animal.


----------



## frosty20 (Aug 19, 2014)

I applaud anyone that is confident enough in their ability to make these shots. As a bowhunting newbie, I applaud anyone for taking anything past 30 yds. I am comfortable with a 30 yd shot but if there is any amount of concern, I will wait for a better shot or the next chance. This is my choice. The last thing I want to do is mame an animal. I have never met alligood729, Kris87 or Jim Thompson but I do pay attention to each one of their comments as they are knowledgeable and provide many helpful comments.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 19, 2014)

frosty20 said:


> I applaud anyone that is confident enough in their ability to make these shots. As a bowhunting newbie, I applaud anyone for taking anything past 30 yds. I am comfortable with a 30 yd shot but if there is any amount of concern, I will wait for a better shot or the next chance. This is my choice. The last thing I want to do is mame an animal. I have never met alligood729, Kris87 or Jim Thompson but I do pay attention to each one of their comments as they are knowledgeable and provide many helpful comments.



Thanks for the kind words.  I too like my shots as close as anyone.  I don't have anything to prove to anyone in the woods with a long shot kill.  I just want to be successful in the end.  The closer the shot, the higher the odds.  However, I do prepare for long shots should the situation arise and I'm comfortable with it.  Confidence in the stand is as important as any trait you can carry with you.  If you think you can make the shot, you will.  Its a mindset, one that is hard earned.  Good luck to you this season.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 19, 2014)

David, Congrats to your friend!!! That is an awesome accomplishment!!! If she took the shoot with 100% pure confidence and new she could kill at that range then good for her!!! That is great!!! If I knew my bow that well and knew I was confident that I could kill at above 50 yards I would do it.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 19, 2014)

frosty20 said:


> I applaud anyone that is confident enough in their ability to make these shots. As a bowhunting newbie, I applaud anyone for taking anything past 30 yds. I am comfortable with a 30 yd shot but if there is any amount of concern, I will wait for a better shot or the next chance. This is my choice. The last thing I want to do is mame an animal. I have never met alligood729, Kris87 or Jim Thompson but I do pay attention to each one of their comments as they are knowledgeable and provide many helpful comments.





Kris87 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.  I too like my shots as close as anyone.  I don't have anything to prove to anyone in the woods with a long shot kill.  I just want to be successful in the end.  The closer the shot, the higher the odds.  However, I do prepare for long shots should the situation arise and I'm comfortable with it.  Confidence in the stand is as important as any trait you can carry with you.  If you think you can make the shot, you will.  Its a mindset, one that is hard earned.  Good luck to you this season.



Echo what Kris said...good hunting to you this year!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 22, 2014)

David got em all buzzin a few weeks before the season.... nice 

For all of the close shooters.... why is that I keep seeing all these close shots on the TV shows hitting the deer in the spine? Cause up close the deer will jump the string. At 40 the sound of a quiet bow is negligible to a deer. Sorta evens things out. 

Basically just restirring the pot since it seems to be getting cold but no matter the distance you have to use some common sense. 

I shot a doe that was almost at 30 a couple years ago for 20 because she had gotten a snoot full of my scent and was on full alert about to bolt. I put the 20 pin low behind the front shoulder and hit a touch high because she jumped the string so bad. So no matter how good a shot I may be at 30 yards I would have hit really high or  missed with that pin. So if you do get what everyone wants.... a 15 yarder, shoot a quiet bow and aim low. 

Now if it's at 60....


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 22, 2014)

I agree they can sometimes be too close.  I hate a spine shot.  But I hate a one lung shot even more.

As far as jumping the string when they're nice and close, I usually don't see that.  I shot a pretty loud bow the past few seasons.  And I usually let out a "meehh" to stop them right before I shoot.  So I actually add noise to the equation unless they're moving really slowly and/or occupied with acorns, persimmons, muscadines, etc.  Maybe that sound helps prevent string jumping.  They stop, stand tall, and look to see what made the sound.  Nice pretty broadside pose.  Works for me.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2014)

frosty20 said:


> I applaud anyone that is confident enough in their ability to make these shots. As a bowhunting newbie, I applaud anyone for taking anything past 30 yds. I am comfortable with a 30 yd shot but if there is any amount of concern, I will wait for a better shot or the next chance. This is my choice. The last thing I want to do is mame an animal. I have never met alligood729, Kris87 or Jim Thompson but I do pay attention to each one of their comments as they are knowledgeable and provide many helpful comments.



I appreciate the kind words brother.  I am just old and set in my ways  Course lotsa folks complain about my ways

Almost time to get in the woods people!


----------



## BlakeA23 (Aug 22, 2014)

You'll never know, unless you let it fly.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> All I know is she was shooting a PSE.  Not sure of the head, probably a Bi-Polar.


Now were getting believable. About the Bi-polar anyways.


----------



## Trail Boss (Aug 23, 2014)

To me, the thirty yd. shot is the toughest. Out to twenty the speed of a properly placed arrow will still hit a "jump the string" deer. At thirty yds. a deer can hear and string jumps are the most significant. I have never had a deer jump a string at forty or beyond. They always stand there and take it like they were totally unaware of my presence. 90% of my practice is at 40 yds. plus. It makes the twenty yd. shots elementary.


----------



## Rainmaker (Aug 23, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Let the individual decide what is ethical for him/her.



That statement right there is so profoundly what is wrong with America right now on so many levels in society.

Ethics, self-respect, and respect for others is not what it was in the 1950's. 

I have never bowhunted out west, but to my understanding shots are longer than here in the east. 

Bowhunting is how close a hunter can get to game, and take it cleanly. Archery is how far away one can hit a target. They are not one in the same. 

I setup for 15 to 20 yard shots - compound, recurve, or longbow. I like them close.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rainmaker said:


> That statement right there is so profoundly what is wrong with America right now on so many levels in society.



If the individual shouldn't decide, who should?  You want someone telling you how long a shot you should take?


----------



## Trail Boss (Aug 23, 2014)

So, bowhunting is seeing how close a hunter can get to
 game ? That's it? Cmon Rainmaker bowhunting is much more than that. Everybody wants to get in close, but let's be real here. So, since you have defined for all of us what bowhunting is then what is the exact distance where bowhunting becomes unethical ?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rainmaker said:


> That statement right there is so profoundly what is wrong with America right now on so many levels in society.
> 
> Ethics, self-respect, and respect for others is not what it was in the 1950's.
> 
> ...



So, what you are saying is, you should tell me how far I can and can't shoot......that's nice! Thank you for setting me straight. I set up for 30yards and in....I hope that meets your satisfaction. No wait, I really don't..... And just so you know, my ethics, self respect, and respect for others is exactly the same as it was in the 50's, 60's, 70's, ......you get the picture. I agree to certain point, but that's a broad net your casting with that statement. I believe in my individual right to do whatever I please as long as it's within the law, and doesn't harm somebody else, and my respect for others and myself determines what I do and don't do. I have a high regard for my fellow hunters, my neighbors, my work associates, my shooting buddies....taking my statement and using it in that context sounds a lot like what I hear from the far political left nowadays......hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Cole Henry (Aug 24, 2014)

The buck in my avatar is my biggest to date. I took it last season at 45 yards perfectly broadside with zero wind at a distance that I feel very comfortable with. I watched it go 40 yards and bed down and expire... man i wish I had never took that shot, it looks horrible hanging in my living room.


----------



## kiltman (Aug 24, 2014)

In my opinion, the longer the shot, the more I have to walk to get my arrow!


----------



## Rainmaker (Aug 24, 2014)

I never said your friend out west took a shot that was too long or unethical. What I did say is hunting shots out West are reported to be longer on average than shots in the East. 

Yeah, if we were sitting around a table enjoying dinner I could have said "Hey, I am not referring to you personally - if I knew you - but your statement is ...", but we aren't sitting around talking and that is just too much to type. 

My assessment of your statement may not ring true for you or other posters on this thread. However, I know it is a huge part of what is wrong with America - which is a whole 2 to 3 hour conversation. I see it everyday. 

What we do personally reflects on the whole. Small example here, the Turkey Thugs or Deer Thugs merchandise. I will not buy anything that has the word "thug" on it. That is not who I am, and I certainly don't want the general public thinking that is what a hunter really is. I am sure y'all have seen the hunting shows where the guys act like idiots. Some young guys trying to be cool and incorporating pop culture into bowhunting. Are they breaking laws? No, but how they act reflects on us all. Restraint and good judgement aren't as common place as they used to be. 

I also never said I was telling you or anyone else how long a shot they should take on game. 

Bowhunting is about getting close to game - fact. The "getting close" is a big umbrella that has many contributing factors. You all know that. Close is also relative. 

I am with those guys that practice at longer distances than they will shoot at an animal. Like the guy stated earlier - 40 yd practice makes 20 yd hunting shots easy. 

I used to walk the woods with my longbow and judo tipped arrows. I'd take shots at leaves and pine cones at any distance from 10 feet to 70 or so yards. Many times I have hit my target at 70. Also, I used to take a 1" wooden dowel, paint a dot on it, and stick in the ground in the pasture. I'd shoot at that dowel out to 50 yards with my longbow. One time I got lucky and center punched it sticking my arrow in it at a little over 40 yards. Doesn't mean I am going to shoot at a deer in the Georgia woods that far. Too much can go wrong.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm. Surprised there hasn't been any warnings or infractions in this thread so much smart butt mouthing at each other. It doesn't matter to me one bit if someone shoots one at 150 yards it doesn't affect me I don't care what others do in the woods aslong as it's legal. People make just as bad a shots at 10 yards as they do at 50. Come on y'all does it really matter.. Allgood sure is aweful fiery in this thread based on someone in out west.. Prolly cause there a pse shooter


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 24, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I'm. Surprised there hasn't been any warnings or infractions in this thread so much smart butt mouthing at each other. It doesn't matter to me one bit if someone shoots one at 150 yards it doesn't affect me I don't care what others do in the woods aslong as it's legal. People make just as bad a shots at 10 yards as they do at 50. Come on y'all does it really matter.. Allgood sure is aweful fiery in this thread based on someone in out west.. Prolly cause there a pse shooter


Again, somebody misses the point.  And, if I seem "fiery" or came across as smart mouthed, well........so be it. Those that really know me, know better. You made the same statement here, that I did earlier. Don't seem smart mouthed to me, you are only stating your opinion, just like I did. I will say this, and agree or disagree, people get offended at little or nothing, and it seems that some of you got offended at some of what I said. Life goes on.....and, just so everybody knows, you can't offend me, I'm too old for that. 
I lost a great friend to a heart attack this week, he was 49... Found out that another friend has cancer. My own daughter spent a few days in the hospital. This entire thread was intended to poke fun and rag on some of my buddies. Some of us took it to heart, some took it for what it is. Either way, don't really matter in the grand scheme of things. I should have known tho, that I should have been more careful stating my opinion. I'll just keep my thoughts to myself from now on. Some folks just can't seem to handle man speaking his mind. So be it...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 24, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Again, somebody misses the point.  And, if I seem "fiery" or came across as smart mouthed, well........so be it. Those that really know me, know better. You made the same statement here, that I did earlier. Don't seem smart mouthed to me, you are only stating your opinion, just like I did. I will say this, and agree or disagree, people get offended at little or nothing, and it seems that some of you got offended at some of what I said. Life goes on.....and, just so everybody knows, you can't offend me, I'm too old for that.
> I lost a great friend to a heart attack this week. Found out that another friend has cancer. My own daughter spent a few days in the hospital. This entire thread was intended to poke fun and rag on some of my buddies. Some of us took it to heart, some took it for what it is. Either way, don't really matter in the grand scheme of things. I should have known tho, that I should have been more careful stating my opinion. I'll just keep my thoughts to myself from now on. Some folks just can't seem to handle man speaking his mind. So be it...


sorry you having all those things go on that's stressful for sure. From things I have seen threads like this usually go away that have went this way. I use to shoot really long distance in my younger days. I can't shoot as good as I once did I would not shoot a deer or animal past 40 as I don't have the confidence to do so anymore . I have arrows numerous deer at 40 to 45. Hope things get better for you


----------



## T.P. (Aug 24, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> If the individual shouldn't decide, who should?  You want someone telling you how long a shot you should take?



Government mandated maximum range would probably work. Jail time if broken.


----------



## Jim54 (Aug 24, 2014)

When I see these shots I wonder how many wounds there are that they don't and would never show. Or we're to believe that they either always make clean killing shots or clean misses at those ranges. 

Not long ago I saw one of these so called "experts or pros" shoot a deer at 90 yards as it was walking away from him and he and his camera man laugh like a couple grade school kids. Killed? Yes. Ethical? Hardly. And no way is this good in the long term for bow hunting.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jim54 said:


> When I see these shots I wonder how many wounds there are that they don't and would never show. Or we're to believe that they either always make clean killing shots or clean misses at those ranges.
> 
> Not long ago I saw one of these so called "experts or pros" shoot a deer at 90 yards as it was walking away from him and he and his camera man laugh like a couple grade school kids. Killed? Yes. Ethical? Hardly. And no way is this good in the long term for bow hunting.



That I agree with....100%


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 24, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> That I agree with....100%



Really?  What part do you agree with?  I didn't expect that from you based on your previous statements:



			
				alligood729 said:
			
		

> Just because she is an excellent target archer, doesn't mean that she can't be an excellent hunter. Many others too, make that same shot and further...





			
				alligood729 said:
			
		

> But the guys that insist on calling long shots "unethical" need to keep their ethics to themselves. Let the individual decide what is ethical for him/her.





			
				alligood729 said:
			
		

> I believe in my individual right to do whatever I please as long as it's within the law, and doesn't harm somebody else...



Maybe it wasn't distance related but more the body angle?  Or the happy celebration?  I hope you'll elaborate.

Welcome back to the thread by the way.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Really?  What part do you agree with?  I didn't expect that from you based on your previous statements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You as hard headed as I am ain't you....lol  
I do NOT agree with taking a shot that is outside the shooter's abilities. Know your individual limitations.....If you can't shoot a decent group past 15 yards, then that's your zone. The thing is, lots of folks don't. They don't know their equipment either, I saw that yesterday. Spend a day at a local 3d shoot sometime. You'll better understand why there are those "I hit'im, but can't find'im...looked like a good shot, but no arrow and no blood"..threads every year.

I completely agree with the statement, that somebody celebrating an iffy shot on television, is not a good thing....  BUT.....their definition of a makeable shot at that distance is their business, not mine. I may not agree with it, but that's not my circus, not my monkeys....

I still stand by my statement, I will control when, if and how far I shoot, you do the same, but don't expect me to accept that what's right for you, is also right for me. Sounds obama-ish to me.

Every thing I've said, I've made it pretty clear. Don't see why you can't understand it but that's ok too... 

How's that?
By the way...nobody has answered the question that a couple of guys have asked......what constitutes too far? Up close and personal is fine, and that's the way I prefer to shoot'em. But the question remains......


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Government mandated maximum range would probably work. Jail time if broken.



There's the man willing to offer an answer....


----------



## jtcimp00 (Aug 25, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Government mandated maximum range would probably work. Jail time if broken.


BINGO! The thing that is actually wrong with our country today!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 25, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> How's that?
> By the way...nobody has answered the question that a couple of guys have asked......what constitutes too far? Up close and personal is fine, and that's the way I prefer to shoot'em. But the question remains......



Too far, I believe, depends on skill and comfort zone of the one attempting the shot. I do believe that there is a difference between a 60 yarder on a elk and a 60 yarder on a SE whitetail. Like I stated before, I know I have the ability to shoot 60 yards, and I would not hesitate to take the shot at the elk. I wouldn't not take that same shot on a SE whitetail, but that's just me...

I believe that you can take an UNETHICAL shot at 20. It depends on the shot taken and the skill of the archer attempting to make it...


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 25, 2014)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Too far, I believe, depends on skill and comfort zone of the one attempting the shot. I do believe that there is a difference between a 60 yarder on a elk and a 60 yarder on a SE whitetail. Like I stated before, I know I have the ability to shoot 60 yards, and I would not hesitate to take the shot at the elk. I wouldn't not take that same shot on a SE whitetail, but that's just me...
> 
> I believe that you can take an UNETHICAL shot at 20. It depends on the shot taken and the skill of the archer attempting to make it...



Bingo again! I had two shots at the same buck last season at less than 20 yards. Too thick for me too shoot, and I wasn't about to sling it and hope.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 25, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> ...Every thing I've said, I've made it pretty clear. Don't see why you can't understand it but that's ok too...
> 
> How's that?
> By the way...nobody has answered the question that a couple of guys have asked......what constitutes too far? Up close and personal is fine, and that's the way I prefer to shoot'em. But the question remains......



Your posts are not as clear as you might think on some things.  It's hard to get a handle on what your opinion really is with all the contradictions.  Take your last post for example.  First you said they were idiots who did something beyond ethical.  Then you changed it to say it's their business, not yours.  Nice backpaddle.  There are others.

As for the question of what is too far, of course there's no magic number.  For me, I want to be 100% sure I'll be dragging a deer in half an hour when I release an arrow.  That's 100% sure I'll get a quick clean kill every time I shoot.  And sometimes I'm wrong.  Even though I was 100% sure it was a piece of cake, it wasn't.  So imagine how much worse things will get if I'm not 100% sure.  And the farther away the animal is, the farther from being 100% sure I get.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 25, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Your posts are not as clear as you might think on some things.  It's hard to get a handle on what your opinion really is with all the contradictions.  Take your last post for example.  First you said they were idiots who did something beyond ethical.  Then you changed it to say it's their business, not yours.  Nice backpaddle.  There are others.
> 
> As for the question of what is too far, of course there's no magic number.  For me, I want to be 100% sure I'll be dragging a deer in half an hour when I release an arrow.  That's 100% sure I'll get a quick clean kill every time I shoot.  And sometimes I'm wrong.  Even though I was 100% sure it was a piece of cake, it wasn't.  So imagine how much worse things will get if I'm not 100% sure.  And the farther away the animal is, the farther from being 100% sure I get.



See?? You agree with me. You know your limitations, and you stick to them, so do I. That was your decision, nobody else's, as it should be. The other statement wasn't a backpaddle, just the realization that political correctness abounds on a forum full of good ole' boys, and tho I really don't mind what someone thinks of my opinion, I have become mindful that some are easily offended, can't have that happening....and that's not directed at anybody in particular. Good huntin' to ya....


----------



## Trail Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Pneumo, can I get your autograph? I don't even think Fred Bear was a 100%.
Bowhunting must be boring for you.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 25, 2014)

Trail Boss said:


> Hey Pneumo, can I get your autograph? I don't even think Fred Bear was a 100%.
> Bowhunting must be boring for you.



But....he did shoot a lion with a recurve at over 60 yards.  Now, I know he was a good shot, but you and I both know no one is 100% on a shot that long with a recurve.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 25, 2014)

Trail Boss said:


> Hey Pneumo, can I get your autograph? I don't even think Fred Bear was a 100%.
> Bowhunting must be boring for you.



I can tell you're trying to insult me.  But besides that I can't tell what your point is.  Maybe if you reword it...


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 25, 2014)

All right folks, lets talk about the shot and not about one another.


----------



## Trail Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

Pnuemo, I am thinking this thread has passed the point of absurdity.  And if I thought that I had reached a point in bowhunting where l was a 100% ,it would take the challenge out of the sport and it would become a bore . Thats all. Sorry if I insulted you.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 25, 2014)

Trail Boss said:


> And if I thought that I had reached a point in bowhunting where l was a 100% ,it would take the challenge out of the sport and it would become a bore .



I see.  And I agree.  That's not what I said though.

I didn't claim to reach 100% of anything.  All I said was I only take shots that I absolutely believe are slam dunks.  For me that means they have to be pretty darn close.  I'm not the best shot in the world and my eyes are old.  So unless they come in nice and close and give me a nice pose they'll live to be hunted again.  And I said, even when I'm 100% sure nothing will go wrong with my shot, sometimes it still does.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 25, 2014)

Just for a lil more stir... 

I have never once even considered shooting a deer with a bow that was facing me even  though I felt confident I could make the shot.  Same goes with deer at a distance.  If they don't turn or  they don't come closer I'm not shooting and I've never once complained about it... Cause that's one of the reasons I love a bow in my hand.  If I had a rifle my season would be over very very early every year


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 25, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> Just for a lil more stir...
> 
> I have never once even considered shooting a deer with a bow that was facing me even  though I felt confident I could make the shot.  Same goes with deer at a distance.  If they don't turn or  they don't come closer I'm not shooting and I've never once complained about it... Cause that's one of the reasons I love a bow in my hand.  If I had a rifle my season would be over very very early every year



If you don't shoot a dang deer over 15 yards this year with that bow I tuned, then I'm gonna kick yo gonads....cause it'll be all for naught....don't let me down bro!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 25, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> If you don't shoot a dang deer over 15 yards this year with that bow I tuned, then I'm gonna kick yo gonads....cause it'll be all for naught....don't let me down bro!



Hahha bought ready to send you my bowtech lol


----------



## BowArrow (Aug 25, 2014)

I guess I will never get to go out west because I would never shoot an animal at that distance. Sound travels faster than the arrow. I limit my shots to 20 yards average about 12.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 25, 2014)

Spook Spann shot one at hundred yds on outdoor channel tonight


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 26, 2014)

kevincox said:


> Spook Spann shot one at hundred yds on outdoor channel tonight



Old Spook didn't do much hunting last season because he lost his hunting rights with the Kansas incident...I noticed on his shows this year it is his Dad and Mississippi slim doing all the hunting. I liked his shows at first and now he has done some unethical things and he is a big baiter...


----------

